# Chinese Food Appreesh



## Grand Moff Tim (Apr 29, 2011)

Because that's what I'm eating tonight (it got here in 20 minutes, too ).

Tonight I got Mongolian beef, wonton soup, steamed dumpling and some pork egg rolls. 

What are you fellas fond of from the ol' chinese menu? Any dished I should keep an eye out for? Pics are highly encouraged.

I've been all about the wonton soup the last few times I've ordered, which is odd because I pretty much never used to order it:









Also a big fan of Hunan beef (none tonight, though):


----------



## Sicarius (Apr 29, 2011)

Chinese is def. one of my favorites.

Pot Stickers and veggie lo-mien for days.


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Apr 29, 2011)

Tomorrow (today): I eat Chinese food.


----------



## steve1 (Apr 29, 2011)

Im down with anything involving noodles


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Apr 30, 2011)

If this morning is any indication, leftover steamed dumplings are a great hangover food.







Which reminds me, I really want to try one of those giant soup dumplings I saw Anthony Bourdain eating:


----------



## 13point9 (Apr 30, 2011)

Char Siu Bao is my favourite food ever...


----------



## Sebastian (May 2, 2011)

I love Chinese food, It has to be one of my favorites!


----------



## nojyeloot (May 2, 2011)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> Also a big fan of Hunan beef (none tonight, though):



Give me the recipe for this NAOW (pls)


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (May 2, 2011)

nojyeloot said:


> Give me the recipe for this NAOW (pls)


 
1) Contact your local chinese place.
2) Order some Hunan Beef.
3) ?????
4) Delicious!


----------



## JeffFromMtl (May 2, 2011)

I fucking love Chinese food.

I think I'd have to say shrimp dumplings (I'm a major seafood junkie) and General Tao chicken are tops on my list, though.


----------



## FireInside (May 2, 2011)

I love Chinese. I always use hot mustard and keep lots of this close by:


----------



## Scar Symmetry (May 2, 2011)

I had Chinese for dinner, we chose the wrong shit.


----------



## Sicarius (May 2, 2011)

FireInside said:


> I love Chinese. I always use hot mustard and keep lots of this close by:


wtf I want blue unicorn Sriracha.
I have a lb bottle (that's half full, I've had it since christmas ) and one of those medium sized bottles in cache. 

I put that shit on everything. Even Subway subs.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (May 3, 2011)

FireInside said:


> I love Chinese. I always use hot mustard and keep lots of this close by:


 
Isn't that Vietnamese?



Not that I don't dig viet food...


----------



## cwhitey2 (May 3, 2011)

I  Chinese Food!!!

I think i eat it like 3 or 4 times a weeks


----------



## Konfyouzd (May 3, 2011)




----------



## nojyeloot (May 3, 2011)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> 1) Contact your local chinese place.
> 2) Order some Hunan Beef.
> 3) ?????
> 4) Delicious!



Forgive me!  I had thought you implied that you made it yourself.


----------



## kung_fu (May 3, 2011)

I promised myself that i can has Chinese food this Friday


----------



## highlordmugfug (May 3, 2011)




----------



## Grand Moff Tim (May 5, 2011)

Tofu?


----------



## highlordmugfug (May 5, 2011)

Yezzur.


----------



## cwhitey2 (May 5, 2011)

Fuck Yeah!


----------



## Customisbetter (May 5, 2011)

Im a huge fan of American Chinese food. Buffets all day errahday.


----------



## Metalus (May 5, 2011)

Orange Chicken all day err day 

Edit: Damn got ed


----------



## Skyblue (May 8, 2011)

Stuff I need: 
Good Chinese restaurants in my area. there are about... none. 

you guys are making me crave Chinese food so much now Dx


----------



## Ralyks (May 16, 2011)

Chicken in Garlic sauce, a mountain of white rice, fried wontons, egg drop soup. Sold.


----------

